# First Soil Test Results



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Went to Waypoint and just received my first ever soil test. I'm extremely pleased, as it took less than a week to have the courier get the sample (by ground) across the border and from nearly one of the country to the next. Waypoint did the testing the very same day!

Here's the results:










So it looks like my priority is to get my soil PH up with lime. Normally I'd apply lime several weeks ago (March?), so is it too late now and I should do this in the fall?

Or should I address the extremely low Potassium first? I could use something like Golfgreen's NitroGrow or...… I honestly don't know, as I don't know what's available here in Canada?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Apply 1#/M (thousand) potassium now if you can find potassium sulfate 0-0-50 (apply 2# of product/M), If not, use potassium chloride, 0-0-60 and apply the lime two weeks later at 25#/M. Nitrogrow will not correct your deficiency and won't even meet the needs of N it is applying. Otherwise, try to find one that has equal or more Potassium than N (like 15-0-15) if you can't find 0-0-50 or 60.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I just added K ( SOP) and will do so again before summer heat

you may want to use dolomitic lime. could take some time but up PH , Ca and Mag should be pushed . H is very high, should lower with K , Ca and Mag load


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ellford you need 111lb of lime/ksqft. This is going to take a while with applications every 6 months. The fast acting stuff can be applied more often, but at a way lower rate. I think you should use calcitic lime. I don't think adding more mg will help. If you haven't apply lime this year, go for it.

You are also low in potassium. Check the remediation guide in my signature for more details.


----------

